

A new role for Qasar - runesoerensen
http://blog.ycombinator.com/a-new-role-for-qasar

======
skhatri11
Qasar has been instrumental in Instavest's development. He gives it to you
straight up and has garnered the trust and respect of all YC founders. You can
count on him for sage counsel and "gentle reminders" that keep you focused on
growth and product. This is a great step for Qasar and an awesome win for YC.
Congrats!

------
sytse
We were lucky to have Qasar as a mentor in W15, he was amazing. Very cool to
see him help YC execute even better, well deserved.

------
zallarak
Wow, excited to see what is meant by this:

    
    
      Qasar will help scale our organization and operations as we tackle bigger and more ambitious projects
    

My interactions with him at YC left me impressed.

------
khamoud
I've never gone through YC but I have had a few interactions with Qasar. He is
a very intelligent man and in my few interactions he has given me great
insight into my own personal projects.

------
roneesh
When I met this guy in college I knew he was an awesome dude, but lost track
of him. Surprised and glad to see he's risen so far in the world!

------
ggiaco
Awesome! Couldn't happen to harder-working guy. I'd say Qasar has been
selfless with his time and given our team some great advice, even though we
weren't a YC-funded company. He just cares. Interesting to see what'll come
out of this - I'm sure it'll be great.

------
teaBOT
Congrats Qasar! Well deserved. I know you'll kill it!!

------
joeblau
Congrats Qasar!

------
brock_r
Book Face? Huh.

